# Sunken brute please help



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got a 2010 brute force 750 I layed it over in a whole on the exhaust side and it died there's no water In the oil no water in breather box bikes snorked we pulled plug there's a liitle bit of water in top of the head blowing out Of the cylinder whole where getting spark but it's not a real heavy sparknit will not crank pleas help


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Unplug the trip sensor and give it a shake. Sometimes it will cause problems when you roll em over.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

i have a 2010 i dont think it has a trip sensor but if it does were is it


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

if u get water in the cylinder then u need to put a straw full of oil in each cyl. and it shouls crank up . it will smoke untill all oil is burnt off


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

2010's dont have a tip sensor? mines an 09 and it definitely does. Its behind the relays under the seat near the back. My apologies I did say "trip" instead of tip


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

i tried putting oil in the cylinder still nothing i dont think im getting enough spark any help would be greatly apprecited


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

oh yeah and i restet the tip sensor still nuthin


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmmm. Have you tried hitting the starter with the plugs out to blow the water out?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Or Duh, Geesh, Does it not turn over at all? (I should read better)


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes the bike turns over not alot of spark though and yes I pulled the plug out put it in the boot ad it's jus getting a tiny little spark


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Something electrical may be still wet? Did it force any water outta the cylinder when you cranked it with the plugs out?


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes it did force water out of the cylinders


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Coils maybe wet. Dry them out & pack them with dielectric grease.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

use starting fluid


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

use starting fluid in the throttle body or to clean the coils


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

bigblackbf said:


> use starting fluid in the throttle body or to clean the coils


For the throttle bodies. Use an air compressor to dry coils & put some dielectric grease on the connections.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

i pulled the coils cleaned em al with eltectrical cleaner then put electrical grease every where i could i even put a brand new spark plug on the boot im still only gettin a tiny little spark please help oh yeh i also tried starter fluid still nothin


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

someone please help


----------



## Brute_dillon (Apr 5, 2010)

did your snorkels get water in them if they did hold ur hand over your intake snorklel while trying to start it it did the trick with mine


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Pour some oil down in the cylinder's it sounds like you rings are stuck.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

i put a straw full of oil in each cylinder and none of my snorkels went under im lost


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

all i can tink is when i put the new plug in something drowning the spark out i dont know if i need to add more oil to the cylinder or what


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

unplug all electrical connections dry them out & grease them. sounds to me like something is still wet causing you not to get enough spark.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

ok so i cleaned and put dielectric grease on all connections im getting good spark i looked down into my throttle bodies and u can see a good bit of caked mud i put more oil in the cylinders i also tried starter fluid every now and then when i would turn it over id get a little back fire from the throttle bodies and thats it i put my hand over the exhaust seems like its getting great compression and im getting fuel im lost guys keep in mind ive only had the bike for to months any help would be greatly appreciatted


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Need to clean ur throttle bodies now.


----------



## gchroniger (Apr 1, 2010)

bigblackbf said:


> ok so i cleaned and put dielectric grease on all connections im getting good spark i looked down into my throttle bodies and u can see a good bit of caked mud i put more oil in the cylinders i also tried starter fluid every now and then when i would turn it over id get a little back fire from the throttle bodies and thats it i put my hand over the exhaust seems like its getting great compression and im getting fuel im lost guys keep in mind ive only had the bike for to months any help would be greatly appreciatted



First I want to ask did you change the oil? If there is water in the cylinder head, mud and stuff in the throttle body and you rolled it under water you need to change the oil. If not do that first. Mud in throttle body is bad. Clean that out immediately before trying to start it any more. Dirt and mud can ruin the engine. Try to not get anything down in the intake. Use a vacuum or whatever for big stuff and clean with sea-foam. Once you have it all clean, spray some sea-foam down there and start it up. It may take a while to start but it should start run rough, blow smoke, then settle down a bit. Keep us posted.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

There is zero water in the oil


----------



## gchroniger (Apr 1, 2010)

Just change the oil. Why risk an $8,000 quad. :nutkick:

Read this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrolock


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds like you took in more water than you think you did.....
You say only the exhaust went under,correct?If this is what happened and the bike died,you do have water in your oil.The oil will not "milk" unless the bike runs and heats the oil.Change the oil,then work on getting it running.Spray every connector with contact cleaner and leave them unplugged over night to dry.Put dielectric grease on every connector.Clean your throttle body.It should start.Run the bike up and down the street a few times and change the oil again.Keep doing this until the oil is clean.
Hopefully you did not ruin the fuel pump,which is what it sounds like to me.You will have to replace it along with the injectors,which is VERY expensive.Good luck.....


----------



## ricster4x4 (Jul 26, 2009)

Is there a chance the exhaust pipe might have water in it ? did you stand the bike up on the rear rack to drain it? Mine will not start if pipe is under water.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

yes i stood her up and drained her out


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok so i pulled the throttle bodies off today there is some seriouse mud in both heads i realy do not know what to do at this point should i pull the head or is the engine screwed is there anyway to clean this out without pulling the head or is that the best way please tell me im not screwed


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I have hearing things like this. I would definately remove the heads and give them a good cleaning. If there's mud in the heads, then you don't need to try to start it anymore untill the cleaning is done. With the heads off, you need to look at your cylinder walls and make sure they are not scored. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## chrdama (Jun 6, 2010)

I know your probably tired of hearing it but I just had the same problem and just got mine fired up. Mine was doing all the same things. The oil did the trick for sure...and it takes awhile so it doesnt mean its not working. I was really concerned about my plugs too looked like it was a weak spark but its hard to tell with them out. While I had them out i went ahead and through new ones in with dielectric grease. I'm not sure but I think leaving the oil in and letting it soak the rings helped (i gave up for a couple hours, went back out and it fired up). I was beginning to think it wasnt working either but keep trying with just small small amounts of oil, like a cap filled amount every now and then and it may help you. I feel your pain i was sweating it for the last 2 days. btw your neighbors won't like you much when you do get it running, I think one of them is about to call the fire dept. for all the smoke.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

Once i get the heads of do i need to redew the heads the bikes only two months old


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I wouldn't think so. If you have a parts washer with some barsall, you should be able to clean them up pretty good and after they dry, re-install them. I wouldn't think that there would be any actual damage done.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok so i pulled the top cap off of the engine and i got to looking there was only mud in the intakes not the heads so i cleaned it out real good and put everything back together i have a question when u put the oil in the cylinder where the spark plug goes do u let it sit and then turn the engine over and blow the oil bak out or do u leave the oil in there and put the plug bak in and crank her up


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Put a little bit in each cylinder. Put plugs in let it sit for an hour or so & try to fire that baby up.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

still nothin guys i put oil in the cylinder multiple times ive changed the spark plugs over and over i still cant get her to crank help please


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

are you sure your getting plenty fuel? injectors maybe clogged


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

bigblackbf said:


> Ok so i pulled the top cap off of the engine and i got to looking there was only mud in the intakes not the heads so i cleaned it out real good and put everything back together i have a question when u put the oil in the cylinder where the spark plug goes do u let it sit and then turn the engine over and blow the oil bak out or do u leave the oil in there and put the plug bak in and crank her up


 I always pour the oil thru the intake boot while spinning the motor over.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

im pretty sure ive even sprayed starter fluid in the throttle bodies and still nothin and when i pull the plugs they smell gas fouled


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

i did a compression check im getting 15 pounds of pressure on each cylinder what next


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

pour about 4 cap fulls of oil in each cyl. that should build enough compression to fire it off . if it still dont fire put even more in . the oil is not going to hurt anything so pour it to it


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> pour about 4 cap fulls of oil in each cyl. that should build enough compression to fire it off . if it still dont fire put even more in . the oil is not going to hurt anything so pour it to it


 Have used a whole quart before , tryin to unstick a ring


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok guys so the oil in the cylinder finally worked i got it to run for like 10 sec and it died i didnt really wanna lay on the throttle so it died well i tried to crank it up and it wont crank back up so i kept adding oil to the cylinders. Once it runs one time do i keep adding oil to the cylinders are the rings free now and i need to stop or there not and i need to keep adding oil to the cylinders


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

once it fires up youll probably have to give it throttle to burn the oil out then it will be fine


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

I gotcha but when it died it wouldnt crank back up so added more oil do i need to keep adding oil


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

I got it cranked one time cant get it cranked again ,and ive added oil til its shootin oil out of the breather box i dont know what to do please help


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Should have freed up the rings if it fired up , pull the plugs, spin the motor while pouring gas, or spraying starter fluin to break up the oil , clean the plugs and it should fire


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok so i got it fired up and the rod bearing are knockin there *** of what next and its smokin


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

AMR...:rockn: best option really


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

fcp 840 here i come should have it ready in six weeks


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I washed my 08 brute and drove it into the shed and went to go ride yesterday and it wont start just keeps cranking any ideas?


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh its a 2008 brute force 750 i unpluged the roll over sensor and pluged it back in and i disconnected the battery and nothing? what size socket are the spark plugs because i cant get them out and is there a easier way the get to the plugs?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

it may be cranking to slow (weak battery)


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

All i ride is Kawi said:


> Oh its a 2008 brute force 750 i unpluged the roll over sensor and pluged it back in and i disconnected the battery and nothing? what size socket are the spark plugs because i cant get them out and is there a easier way the get to the plugs?


The plugs are 5/8 before you pull the plugs out clean all the dirt out from around the with some carb cleaner or starting fluid, you don't want any of that dirt getting in the cylinders.
NGK CR7E


----------



## texasbrute (Oct 6, 2010)

I use a 3/8" swivel and 6" extension for the rear plug. I had the same problem with my 08. Washed it while it was running and it died, would not crank. had to take it to dealer, they said motor had water in it when i cranked it, jumped timing and bent a valve. i was so :flames:. was the bike sunk? If not check your fuses and plugs. sounds like you got something wet. good luck


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Not to step on anyones toes and i hope i have read all these before i post something someone already has LOL. You know once theres water in the head and the water hits the plug it usually fouls the plug out. At least that what it has done to me in the past and some other buddies of mine that have Brutes. You should be able to look at the plug side that screws in the head and see what color it is? If its getting little spark then your getting spark just not enough. Change you plugs and see what happens. Dont spray to much starter fluid in there its not good for the motor. Just one spray and thats good enough.


----------

